# power wheels



## fernalddude

Hey guys I have had my share of jeeps over the years but oldest son who is the new owner of a AEV monster rock crawler just sent me this its to cute


----------



## Camden

Finally someone was able to put a Meyer plow to good use.


----------



## dt5150

that's hilarious! i gotta get my daughter's set up like that!


----------



## ken643

Love it, just posted to facebook!


----------



## Too Stroked

I built this one for my son when he was 4. (He's 19 now.) The plow has a working trip edge, lift mechanism (lever on left side) and working strobe light.










Alas, it now sits in my basement because he's a bit too big to fit in it. Other than being seriously traction limited, he had a blast with it. I believe you can still find a thread here where I posted fully detailed pictures showing how I buit it.


----------



## theholycow

Love it. Awesome.


----------

